# Maumee Flathead



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've caught more this year than ever before. 
Biggest so far this year @ 39" I managed a 41" last year. 
This guy fought harder than any of the others I've caught. 
Tried the iPhone video. Quality is poor, but you'll get the picture. 
Released for another day. Both the fish and I am exhausted in the video.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish!!! WARNING!!! You may become addicted to Flathead fishing...


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Awesome fish!!! WARNING!!! You may become addicted to Flathead fishing...


No doubt, already addicted. There is a hole not far from my house. 
Whenever I can get a pass from my wife, I'm there. Caught 5 in a row in early June around 3 in the afternoon. One of the best days ever on the river.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Walleye007 said:


> No doubt, already addicted. There is a hole not far from my house.
> Whenever I can get a pass from my wife, I'm there. Caught 5 in a row in early June around 3 in the afternoon. One of the best days ever on the river.


Here's a shot of the one from the video.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Make sure to keep the locale under your hat, there are quite a few guys that will take a lot of big Flattys out of the river unfortunately.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Make sure to keep the locale under your hat, there are quite a few guys that will take a lot of big Flattys out of the river unfortunately.


My lips are sealed.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job! Im sure he was fun on that spinning reel.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Seems to be a super year on the Maumee for flathead.

Enjoy those big fish!


----------

